# multies or daffodils?



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

I'm new to tang cichlids, currently keep just SA, but I've been thinking about trying something different and interesting. I've heard about how neolamprologus pulcher is sort of a community/cooperative fish, which I think is real cool. I also like how they look. On the other hand you've got the lamprologus multifasciatus who I have heard are real fun, I know they aren't the only shell dwellers but they seem to be popular for a reason. What are everyone's thoughts on these species and which is better/more interesting. Pros con's etc.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Between those 2, I choose multies because they're fun to watch and unique.

Pulcher is not community fish.

Have you seen videos of pulcher and multies at Youtube?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

What size tank can you dedicate to these fish? If you are smaller than 30 gals, go multi's, and larger go Pulcher. Pulcher is not a community fish, but can exist quite well in a species only tank, with multiple generations of fry growing out and can be a spectacular tank.

I found multi's to be plain and somewhat boring, but if you only can fit a small tank, they are well worth keeping. I'd possibly keep them again, if I ever come across another super long, shallow tank. Had a chance to buy one that was roughly 8"x8"x48" years ago. That would make a cool multi tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think by community/co-operative, the original posted meant as a family unit raising babies, which pulcher very much are, and due to this behaviour are probably the most studied cichlid. We think of community in terms of being kept with other fish, and they can be difficult in that regards, but not impossible with the right tank mates and tank size.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Yea that's what I meant, community = cooperative. I have seen videos etc, I just wanted some first hand experience. I'm planning this tank for possibly in my living room so it would be fun to have a bit of a conversation piece as well. I am open to other similar species also. I have seen brichardi around in my area too, so I'm not handcuffed to these 2 species. I am basically looking for some different behavior from my SA cichlids, which I love, but I've never kept any harem or colony living fish. Obviously I want them to look great too. I like the multies behavior for sure but I'm worried their small size might get boring or I won't really see them and lose interest. As for tank size, its a little open ended. I was thinking around the 40-50 range. I'd be starting from scratch


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree that multies are quite small, in fact they're the smallest cichlid in the world, and quite a bit colorless with only grey and brown strips, but what they lack in colors and size, they make up with their antics. I never get bored with my multies so far since they're always activity in that tank.

Although bricardi is bigger than multies, they're also shy and quickly hide when startled. So whenever I pass their tank, I also rarely see them either because my tank is planted and has plenty of hiding places. After I sat down in front of the tank for a few minutes, then they started to go out again. IME they're also quite hard to see from a distance because of their almost white color. My wife asked me to replace them with colorful fish that's easier to see.

From the videos that I've seen so far, my fav Tangs is tropheus moorii (Ilangi and Kasanga). When I get enough space for their tank, I'll definitely get a colony of tropheus. They look great for their brightful colors and active in the tank. And definitely is very easy to see


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Als49 said:


> I agree that multies are quite small, in fact they're the smallest cichlid in the world, and quite a bit colorless with only grey and brown strips, but what they lack in colors and size, they make up with their antics. I never get bored with my multies so far since they're always activity in that tank.


Actually.. multies aren't the smallest in the world... though they are pretty close.

If you want a show tank, I would go with the brichardi/pulcher/daffodil tank. They can be shy at first, but once the babies start to grow up, there will always be action in the tank.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> Actually.. multies aren't the smallest in the world... though they are pretty close.


It seems all these articles are wrong for mentioning that multies are the smallest cichlids...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2746105/
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n ... ciatus.php
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/freshwater/f ... rticle.htm
http://www.gcca.net/art-pics/cichlid-pr ... VdUBxcx47A


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You are right, they are wrong. Neolamprologus sp. minustus has a smaller adult size in the wild.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

hmm I thought SIMILIS were the smallest.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm interested in this N. minustus. Is there any info about it?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I can tell, there is no Neolamprologus minutus, sp. or otherwise. Looks to be a trade name attempting to appear scientific. Some have identified these fish as the Karilani Island collection point for exLamprologus brevis.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

> Yea that's what I meant, community = cooperative. I have seen videos etc, I just wanted some first hand experience. I'm planning this tank for possibly in my living room so it would be fun to have a bit of a conversation piece as well. I am open to other similar species also. I have seen brichardi around in my area too, so I'm not handcuffed to these 2 species. I am basically looking for some different behavior from my SA cichlids, which I love, but I've never kept any harem or colony living fish. Obviously I want them to look great too. I like the multies behavior for sure but I'm worried their small size might get boring or I won't really see them and lose interest. As for tank size, its a little open ended. I was thinking around the 40-50 range. I'd be starting from scratch


I would second what Fogelhund said about the Brichardi. Once they etablish a colony, they are far from being shy and boring. The only problem can be finding homes for all of the extra fish. Make sure you have a plan for reducing their numbers. I have had colonies in a 55 gallon long and a 30 gallon hex that was loaded to the top with rock structure. Both had non- stop action with no real conflict after the initial pair formed and I moved out the other Brichardi.


----------

